# New planted 200l Fluval led



## Pricey32 (10 Jan 2017)

So bought myself a new tank came friday, was so excited. Went out and picked a few bits in. Any the tank is now currently on day 3, ive just got back from work so heres the 1st image then when i get up I shall put some updates up.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (10 Jan 2017)

Well it looks clean.


----------



## Pricey32 (10 Jan 2017)

So anyway i started with the JBL aquabasis plus maybe about a couple if inches thick


----------



## Pricey32 (10 Jan 2017)

So i didnt take a photo of the gravel goin in but i just got 6 bags 4 black 2 white and washed well a mixed them in together. Planted with 

*Cryptocoryne - Becketti Petchii
*Limnophila - Sessiliflora
*Lobelia - Cardinalis

Image is just after planting once it had all been set up.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (10 Jan 2017)

These are my final 2 updates, this is day 3. Going to look at maybe getting some more plants abit unsure. But positive note the Lobelia is already doing well. Will update more in a few days. I didnt mention before but this is going to be lowtech bar the led which came with the aquarium, no co2 and only using seachem flourish. Any thoughts positive or negative please feel free to drop a comment.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (12 Jan 2017)

Update of Day 5, not much change at the moment but im happy. Going to look at soom quick growing easy plants so if anyone could give me some pointers on where to look and what to look at much appreciated.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (13 Jan 2017)

Hi all, 





Pricey32 said:


> Going to look at soom quick growing easy plants so if anyone could give me some pointers on where to look and what to look at much appreciated.


_Ceratophyllum demersum _and some floaters. Have a look at <"What's wrong with my ....">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Pricey32 (13 Jan 2017)

Thanks Darrel il take a look now


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Jan 2017)

Hygro.Polysperma is a good one.Purchase a little pot you will soon have a lot and helps out compete algae


----------



## Pricey32 (15 Jan 2017)

Brilliant il pick some up


----------



## Pricey32 (15 Jan 2017)

So yesterday was abit mad aswell as being mega !

Anyway popped over to fish tank in rugby picked up some more -
*peppered corys

Aswell as some pineapple swordtails, unfortunately no male so hopefully going to pick one up end of next week. I also got some cherry shrimp but the were tiny and lasted about 10mins before disappearing 

So anyway this is day 8

Thanks tomthose that have viewed







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## john dory (15 Jan 2017)

Keep an eye on the Cory's mouthparts.
The gravel substrate may be too sharp for them.


----------



## Pricey32 (15 Jan 2017)

john dory said:


> Keep an eye on the Cory's mouthparts.
> The gravel substrate may be too sharp for them.



They should be fine john ive got a female in there and my old tank the gravel was alot sharper and she was fine. Plus this gravel is really small. But thank you I appreciate your advice


----------



## Pricey32 (18 Jan 2017)

So day 11, really begining to notice a difference on the Limnophila, nice bit of coverage at the back just beginning to hide the heater. My only issue at the moment is the Lobelia but i shall be posting for advice on that. Next update will probably be sunday which is Day 15. Any advice welcomed 

Thanks again

Pricey






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (21 Jan 2017)

So slightly earlier than planned tomorrow is going to be really busy visiting family so had to get all my jobs done early. Did my usual water change, trimmed the tallest limnophila to replant it.

So this is day 14 & 23 hours haha, payday next week so gonna look to treat myself to some more plants snd get some more ferts.

Anybody recommend any? Im using seachem excel at the moment 

Keep it green and enjoy your sunday, whatever you're up to!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (31 Jan 2017)

So this has been the 1st update ive done in a while, we are now onto day 23, the lemnophila is doing ok but beginning to brown on lower branches. Decided to add hygrophila yesterday also moss balls. Added some more fish from a local company buts its fair to say i wont be using again. Also now decided to stop using the seachem and gone to aqua essentials Neutro T. Any help advice with the lemnophila would be greatly appreciated. Thanks off to work now cheerio






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## john dory (31 Jan 2017)

Hi pricey
I like to give my lim ses a good waft with my hand...to clear off any debris that gets trapped in their fronds


----------



## Pricey32 (1 Feb 2017)

john dory said:


> Hi pricey
> I like to give my lim ses a good waft with my hand...to clear off any debris that gets trapped in their fronds



Il start doing that, thanks john very much appreciated mate


----------



## Pricey32 (12 Feb 2017)

So two new updates since i have last posted sorry its been so long but house is madness at the moment, anyway this update is day 28. So the hygrophila has started really well, already racing up and doing really well. Im really not too sure whats going on with the Lobelia, im tempted to cut the stems right down but to me really seems like its struggling in my tank. The crypt also doing fantastic with plenty of new leaves appearing. Now onto the Limnophila, im noticing the lower leaves are still starting to brown a little on the taller stems not so much the shorter ones. I cant make my mind up wether to trim them to make them that bit more bushy of to let them take over the top let me know your thoughts. Anyway thats it for update one on day 28













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (12 Feb 2017)

So were now at day 35 not much has changed this is just mainly a follow on from the day 28 update. Somthing i forgot to mention is that ive now added moss balls . Haha enjoy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (18 Feb 2017)

So we have reached day 42, happy weekend guys! So not much has changed (or so i thought) since my last update. Limnophila has now reached the water level but im keen to just let it carry on growing out for a little bit longer. Still steady growth on my crypts lobelia has stayed the same. Just as i was taken the photos i noticed new growth on the bottom of Limnophila! So i just wanted your guys thought on wether to carry on my journal every week or maybe leave it longer or shorter before updates or even if theres an actual cut off point to when enough is enough. Gotta admit though i do enjoy updating people. Hope the rest of your weekend is good, Pricey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (22 Feb 2017)

Becoming abit of a jungle now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (23 Feb 2017)

Some Java Fern on wood at front would look good


----------



## john dory (26 Feb 2017)

Starting to fill quite nicely now.
Good work


----------



## rebel (26 Feb 2017)

Time to trim those long stems to 1/3 of their height and planting the tops as well.


----------



## Pricey32 (26 Feb 2017)

rebel said:


> Time to trim those long stems to 1/3 of their height and planting the tops as well.



On it, photo update to go on later


----------



## Pricey32 (26 Feb 2017)

Day 50!

Hoorah! 

Still going strong, longer sections of the Limnophila have now been trimmed and replanted finally hiding the ugly heater haha! Lobelia for me just isnt doing well so im going to look at something else something small and bushy i think . Hope everyones enjoyed their weekend! Pricey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (5 Mar 2017)

Day 57 final few updates i think now unless something drastic happens, I must admit ive really enjoyed doing this journal its been excellent. Never done anything like it before, anyway couple of changes with new ornaments and some new fish, going to look at replacing the lobelia now as its just not seeming to take in my aquarium but at least i can say i tried. Thanks again guys hope youve enjoyed it as much as i have. Pricey


----------



## tim (6 Mar 2017)

Looking good pricey


----------



## Pricey32 (6 Mar 2017)

tim said:


> Looking good pricey



Thanks Tim!


----------



## Pricey32 (13 Mar 2017)

No new update yet sorry guys been a mad weekend, trying to get back to normal after 5 weeks of kitchen & bathroom renovation. Done by our utterly useless council contractors, bearing in mind it was supposed to take 3. Anyway hope to have one up today or tomorrow, thanks for being patient


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (13 Mar 2017)

Pricey, check out some small an medium sized crypts for your tank also.


----------



## Pricey32 (15 Mar 2017)

So day 67, havent changed much lately. Still persevering with the Lobelia but once payday comes im going to change it i think. The crypt im probably going to look at selling a couple. I want to know what u think about the Limnophila, im debating trimming it down and then selling the cuttings in bunches. I was just thinking about selling it on local facebook groups, i know its not in top top condition but its growing well. Same with the hygrophila, thats doing really well had to trim it down a few times already. Definitely want something small and busy to be a kind of centrepiece, but really unsure what to go with so any thoughts on that let me know. Other than that, this is where we are now. Thank you to everyones whos viewed and commented it is really appreciated.














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (17 Mar 2017)

Thought i would share this little gem from yesterday, 1st set of fry from Kribensis





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_c (17 Mar 2017)

Nice one, I just love Kribs so fun to watch but sadly had a taste for my eleocharis mini, in the end I had to give up on them!


----------



## Pricey32 (27 Mar 2017)

Day 79 - 1st update in almost 2 weeks now and theres been some changes made, so we will get straight to it.













So ive finally decided to give up on the Lobelia as it just wasnt taking off, but they have been replaced with some Crypt Parva & Willisii.
Yep thats right i now am the owner of a battleship!
Was it my idea? No
Do i like it? Im not sure at this moment
So anyway il explain how this all came about.....

Basically the past 2 weekends (which is normally the time I update my blog) ive been helping my partners friend set up their own fish tank. Now their tank was a 2 1/2 foot juwel, which i thought perfect..... Oh how could i be more wrong. So this tank was completely overgrown with plants, over run with snails and over populated with fish. The previous owners lost interest almost 2! Years ago, they said because of the plants they have never changed water or filter media. So one weekend became a case of completley stripping the tank bare of plants appart from a few and letting things settle before coming back this past weekend and basically starting again. Getting rid off all snails (hopefully) and relaying with what she was advised by a local retailer to use. I dont have a photo of before but theres an image of how many plants were in there once bagged. 1st image is after plants were taken out with the few that were left in, 2nd is all the plants that were taken out. And 3rd is after i was done this past weekend.










Before i go i want to thank a fellow UKAPS member who for the moment i wont name but they know who they are. This member got in contact with me recently to see if i would be interested in some plants, which of course i was as ive mentioned in recent blogs i wanted something small to fill the foreground. So they went out of their way to not only contact but then send carefully packed and posted 1st class! So if your reading this once again i thank you very much!

So apologies for the slightly extended blog but i thought id get my explanation in, and express my gratitude. Keep it green & thanks for reading!
Pricey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (16 Apr 2017)

Day 100-ish

Hoorahh!
Been a while since i last posted, been ill for a couple of weeks so sorry for lack of updates. So the ship is still here and to be honest.... still dont like it if im honest. Limnophila still doing excellent, also the hygrophila polysperma still doing excellent as are my crypts. Anyway after last times huge update im going to keep this one short so until next time.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (5 Jun 2017)

Just a quick update after a major trim, also how this sudden outbreak of BBA is affecting particularly my crypts also added in some anubias nana coins aswell







Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (14 Oct 2017)

So my 1st update in a few months, kinda lost my way a little bit with the tank. Not keeping up with my routine of water changes etc. But have made a few changes the anubias was a massive FAIL! So that had to go. Ive recently added some salvinia, java moss and some valis also ordered from aquarium gardens. Also finally made headway with the BBA as thats almost completely gone. Started to get my mojo back, hopefully this turns out good. Oh ive also changed to The Aquascaper Complete food, so we will see how that goes. As always guys and advice or critique is welcome, hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend. Bye for now













Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (17 Dec 2017)

Just a quick update and probably the last for this tank as after christmas im completely overhauling the tank. Rescaping & restocking it, so keep an eye out in the new year for an new thread











Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doubu (29 Dec 2017)

Wow! It's come a long way since you first posted. Really liking the community vibe going on here =).


----------



## Chubbs (29 Dec 2017)

Lol loved the battleship I’m not brave enough to do something like that. It’s transforming into a lovely setup.


----------



## Pricey32 (29 Dec 2017)

Chubbs said:


> Lol loved the battleship I’m not brave enough to do something like that. It’s transforming into a lovely setup.


I hated it got rid of it as soon as i could i wanted it to look more natural and the ship just ruined it for me. Its lovely but im tearing it down in the new year, changing everything

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubbs (29 Dec 2017)

Pricey32 said:


> Its lovely but im tearing it down in the new year, changing everything



Just out of interest, why?


----------



## Pricey32 (29 Dec 2017)

Chubbs said:


> Just out of interest, why?


Im changing things up i want a dwarf neon rainbowfish setup, changing everything substrate,plants and hardscape. Just want to change it up

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubbs (29 Dec 2017)

I think we’ve all been through the same. My current tank is just a year old. I’ve changed the substrate three times, plants countless times. Had rocks, removed rocks... it’s part of the fun I think.


----------



## Pricey32 (30 Dec 2017)

Chubbs said:


> I think we’ve all been through the same. My current tank is just a year old. I’ve changed the substrate three times, plants countless times. Had rocks, removed rocks... it’s part of the fun I think.


Yea km just guna do abit of research i think and got at it from that angle, plus i want to change the filter as i think the u4 is rubbish

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubbs (30 Dec 2017)

Pricey32 said:


> plus i want to change the filter as i think the u4 is rubbish



Used to have an in tank filter years and years ago. Real hassle to keep clean. Canister filters are god but if I had the cabinet space, I’d go for a sump.


----------



## Pricey32 (1 Jan 2018)

Chubbs said:


> Used to have an in tank filter years and years ago. Real hassle to keep clean. Canister filters are god but if I had the cabinet space, I’d go for a sump.



I just hate the mounts on it, i always find fish stuck behind it so im constantly having to rescue Danios out of it, plus whenever you go to clean it all the crap seems to come from the back that hasn't been caught so you desperately have to try and syphon it out before it settles..... SO ANNOYING


----------



## Pricey32 (7 May 2018)

Been a while since i posted an update so heres some photos... i will give you a proper update at some point during the week
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

